# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Muttaqin i Berryplush - iskustva

## Frida

Evo novog topica, molim da se držite teme. Hvala.  :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Može promjena naslova, ime *Muttaqin* nije dobro napisano?  :Smile:

----------


## Frida

Hvala Teddy.



Već sa jutros ispravljala jedan naslov, nešto me zeza tipkanje  :Wink:

----------


## wildflower

a i berry plush... moglo bi se izbaciti iz naslova, nije spomenut na ovom topicu valjda... godinama

----------


## kahna

Evo već ste OT   :Grin:  
Daklem;
 :D  :D  :D 
Muttica i 
Muttica
Za Teddy

----------


## aishwarya

> Evo već ste OT   
> Daklem;
>  :D  :D  :D 
> Muttica i 
> Muttica
> Za Teddy


Krasne su   :Smile:

----------


## Iva M.

Meni je danas stigla prva Mutica, ali...
...biti će da sam jedina... cure, 
meni se ta pelena baš i ne dopada smajlićkojisliježeramenima.

Ja još nemam iskustva s njima, ali evo što me muči.
Prvo, nikako mi nije sjeo onaj velur iznutra, čini mi se jako mucasti.
Jel on ostavlja mucice po bebinoj popišanoj guzi?

I drugo, ne sviđaju mi se oni drukeri na guzi na koje se pričvrsti uložak.
Imam filing da to smeta i žulja bebu kada leži na leđima.
Zbog te iste stvari svom prvorođenom nisam nikada obukla tuticu koja je imala kopčanje na leđima.

Hm...mislite da nisam normalna...jel da?  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Za Teddy


Thanks!  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## aishwarya

> Prvo, nikako mi nije sjeo onaj velur iznutra, čini mi se jako mucasti.
> Jel on ostavlja mucice po bebinoj popišanoj guzi?


Ne, a niti drukeri ne smetaju. Puno pelena koje imam imaju takav uložak i nikad mi se to nije učinilo kao problem, a u 3SR ti je sad ionako kopčanje naprijed. 
evo moje  :Grin:

----------


## roby

Jao Kahna- ove bubamare su.......................nemam riječi / divota jedna!!!   OPet me opalila ljubav  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> evo moje


Aaaaaaa, predivna je!  :Zaljubljen:  Još ću požaliti što je nisam kupila.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za Teddy
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Ma joj, sad tek vidim da sam krivu linkala, trebale su biti bubamare tu (one kaj su te mučile)   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> Prvo, nikako mi nije sjeo onaj velur iznutra, čini mi se jako mucasti.


Velur je dobar i mekan nakon puuuuno pranja, iako ga s vremenom treba trljati nakon sušenja da omekša. Ne znam, meni i na najstarije Muttice još uvijek zastane dah kad ih stavim na guzu...  :Grin:

----------


## lucylu

pa moram reci da su meni Mutice ok, nisu mi bas supeeeeeeeer ali su medu boljima dok su mi berry plush totalno promasena investicija. preplitke su za nasu guzu ali su zato tako fine i mekane

----------


## cuckalica

> evo moje


i moje   :Aparatic:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ma joj, sad tek vidim da sam krivu linkala, trebale su biti bubamare tu (one kaj su te mučile)


Vidjela sam, sličica dalje.  :Kiss:

----------


## Mama Medo

pitanje (za cocci, koja je stavila one super slike usporedbe NB i FS M i babyshape M mutteva   :Heart:  , ali naravno da može odgovoriti i netko drugi)
kako 3SR stoje na skroz maloj bebici, tj. otkad si ih počela koristiti - one mi se nekak čine da bi mogle ići prve od svih OS

----------


## coccinella

3SR još nisam isprobala. Čekam da preraste ove NB jer ih imam dosta pa štedim ove OS za kasnije.   :Grin:   Ovih dana smo izbacili  iz upotrebe neke NB tako da uskoro možeš očekivati slike u 3SR.  8)

----------


## Mama Medo

super. hvala ti. jedva čekam nove slikice!   :Kiss:

----------


## coccinella

Mutt 3SR  :Naklon: 
Zakopčano je na srednju veličinu. Odlično mi izgleda uživo. Sad mi je žao što joj to nisam probala dok je imala manje kg.   :Sad:  
Iskreno, plašili su me onoliki drukeri, ali je u stvari kopčanje jako jednostavno. 
 :Grin:

----------


## kahna

cocci   :Zaljubljen:  
Ja Luki kopčam na skroz zadnje   :Grin:  
Nadam se da će dalje u visinu a ne u širinu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mama Medo

joj, cocci, super izgleda!!!   :Heart:  
hvala ti!   :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Sad mi je žao što joj to nisam probala dok je imala manje kg.   
> Iskreno, plašili su me onoliki drukeri, ali je u stvari kopčanje jako jednostavno.


  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## roby

_frida izbrisla post u skladu sa pravilima foruma!_

----------


## kahna

Stigla danas još jedna   :Grin:  
Dugo željena SS u L veličini

----------


## aishwarya

> Stigla danas još jedna   
> Dugo željena SS u L veličini


  :Mljac:  
I meni došla jedna u obožavanom printu
http://public.fotki.com/aishwaryamic...uttaqin-1.html

----------


## kahna

Super je!
Di si to uzela?
Još nisam vidjela taj print  :? 

OT kako na Fotkiju staviš novu sliku prvu u album?

----------


## aishwarya

> Super je!
> Di si to uzela?
> Još nisam vidjela taj print  :? 
> 
> OT kako na Fotkiju staviš novu sliku prvu u album?


klikneš na rearrange photos, uključiš opciju manual i onda upisuješ brojke redosljedom kojim hoćeš da ti fotke budu u albumu.
A pelenušku sam kupila na etsyju, još mi jedna treba stići 
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction...on_id=10839358
I više ne kupujem   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Aaaaa super je pelenica.

I ja sam rekla da više neću   :Rolling Eyes:  
Bar ne ovaj mjesec  8)

----------


## aishwarya

> Aaaaa super je pelenica.
> 
> I ja sam rekla da više neću   
> Bar ne ovaj mjesec  8)


Ja do kraja godine   :Laughing:

----------


## silki

dvije muttice naručene  10.09. još nisu stigle.
sad već brinem polako.
pisala sam im da ih pitam kad su poslane ali nitko ne odgovara :?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Jesi pisala na customerservice@muttaqinbaby.com?

----------


## silki

ne, napravila sam reply na potvrdu narudžbe mailom na: micheliala@muttaqinbaby.com.
da pošaljkem i na customer service?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Šalji na CS.

----------


## coccinella

Ajme, koliko novih lijepih Mutt-ica!  :D

----------


## znatizeljna

Ni moje još nisu stigle, kao ni odgovor na mail od prije 3 dana.   :Mad:  
Poslala sam opet. 
I ne želim ih više gledati....bar dok mi ne stignu ove.

----------


## kahna

Michelle ne odgovara na mailove.
Za to je uposlila Jennu koja je vrlo ažurna. 
customerservice@muttaqinbaby.com

----------


## znatizeljna

*kahna* hvala, jutros sam poslala novi mail na CS.

----------


## znatizeljna

Jenna je stvarno ažurna; odmah mi je odgovorila na mail i zamolila da joj navedem nekoliko podataka o narudžbi (koje sam joj i navela, ali nema veze) i rekla da će provjeriti što je sa paketom. I evo, ne javlja se već 3 dana…krasno.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kahna

> Jenna je stvarno ažurna; odmah mi je odgovorila na mail i zamolila da joj navedem nekoliko podataka o narudžbi (koje sam joj i navela, ali nema veze) i rekla da će provjeriti što je sa paketom. I evo, ne javlja se već 3 dana…krasno.


Razmisli samo koliko oni pelena prodaju i koliko ona otp. mailova ima.
Možda još nije došla do tvog, možda ga je previdjela (znalo se dogoditi, pa piši ponovno) a možda joj je dijete bolesno  :/ 
Može biti brdo stvari.
Evo i ja čekam jedan odgovor već par dana.
Ne se sekirati   :Kiss:

----------


## silki

meni je odgovorila danas da će provjeriti i javiti što je s narudžbom.

javili su mi se i sa ME. njihovu narudžbu čekam već 1,5 mjesec. 
sama sam si kriva jer sam izabrala "Small Packets Surface Delivery" koja može doći od 1-3 mjeseca. 
to je bio najjeftiniji s(kršitelj koda)ing, glupo mi je bilo dati 60$ za ovu bržu varijantu.

super, dok mi pošiljka dođe s coveri će nam biti premali. da odmah naručim veće???
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## roby

> meni je odgovorila danas da će provjeriti i javiti što je s narudžbom.
> 
> javili su mi se i sa ME. njihovu narudžbu čekam već 1,5 mjesec. 
> sama sam si kriva jer sam izabrala "Small Packets Surface Delivery" koja može doći od 1-3 mjeseca. 
> to je bio najjeftiniji s(kršitelj koda)ing, glupo mi je bilo dati 60$ za ovu bržu varijantu.
> 
> super, dok mi pošiljka dođe s coveri će nam biti premali. da odmah naručim veće???


Ja sam izabrala bržu varijantu, ali su mi vratili lovu tako da je ispalo oko 20 $.

----------


## silki

ja sam platila ovu jeftiniju varijantu na iznos od $214.80 s(kršitelj koda)ing je bio $19.80.

----------


## Iva M.

Stigla mi je neki dan još jedna Muttica.
Ovaj put 3SR i moram reći da mi se puno više sviđa
od FS.  :D 
Jedino kaj sam se malo namučila dok nisam skopčala kako
se smanjuje...

Da li postoji još koja njihova pelena koja nema na guzi drukere za 
kopčanje uloška?
To mi je kod FS predstavljalo najveći problem.

----------


## aishwarya

> Stigla mi je neki dan još jedna Muttica.
> Ovaj put 3SR i moram reći da mi se puno više sviđa
> od FS.  :D 
> Jedino kaj sam se malo namučila dok nisam skopčala kako
> se smanjuje...
> 
> Da li postoji još koja njihova pelena koja nema na guzi drukere za 
> kopčanje uloška?
> To mi je kod FS predstavljalo najveći problem.


Ne, to je jedina.

----------


## kahna

:Grin: 
http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/
 a ja ću samo gledati   :Razz:

----------


## aishwarya

> http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/
>  a ja ću samo gledati


  :Laughing:  
meni je prst pobjego...

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/
>  a ja ću samo gledati  
> 
> 
>   
> meni je prst pobjego...


Zato sam ja na brzinu škicnula i zbrisala   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

Da, na koju ?

----------


## slava

Koliko tu ima uzoraka  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## kahna

> Koliko tu ima uzoraka  :shock:  :shock:


Dobrodošla u klub   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

> Da li postoji još koja njihova pelena koja nema na guzi drukere za 
> kopčanje uloška?


Ja imam njihove tri NB pelenice koje imaju ušiveni uložak, a jedna (to je valjda najnoviji model) ima QD uložak sa drukerom.

----------


## Iva M.

> Ja imam njihove tri NB pelenice koje imaju ušiveni uložak, a jedna (to je valjda najnoviji model) ima *QD uložak sa drukerom*.


Kaj ti točno znači ovo boldano?

----------


## vještičica

Quick dry  iliti brzosušeći  :Grin:

----------


## silki

dobila sam odgovor. može ih biti sram. 
vjerovatno da * JA* nisam reagirala, ne bi ni oni   :Evil or Very Mad:  
da su zlatne ne bi više naručivala s njihovog sajta.




> Hello again.  I'm sorry it's taken me a bit to get back to you about your 
> diapers.  We had to do some serious hunting!  We had a major problem with 
> the cart during that stocking and many people received double confirmation 
> numbers.  For you, this means someone else has your Confirmation number and 
> your order never registered through the store.  The good news is Michelle 
> can offer replacements if you like.  She has a Kumquat City Scene with black 
> velour inner.  She does not have the Whales 3SR anymore, I'm sorry.  She has 
> several instock options if you like.  Let me know, I have a list I could 
> send you.  Otherwise you can choose a partial or full refund.  Let me know 
> ...

----------


## silki

lijepo od nje što mi za moju lovu ipak izlazi u susret.
mislim stvarno   :Nope:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> lijepo od nje što mi za moju lovu ipak izlazi u susret.
> mislim stvarno


Ne kužim zašto si tako ljuta, pa poslat će ti pelene? Ako narudžba nije prošla, znači da nisu ni znali za nju, nisu te namjerno ignorirali. :/ 

A ne dešava se samo Muttaqinu da im cart nešto zezne, hrpu puta se recimo i Goodmami desilo da cart ne provede neku narudžbu, pa nisu oni krivi za to. :/

----------


## silki

neće mi poslati pelene koja sam izabrala i platila prije skoro dva mjeseca.
da nisam reagirala i pitala što je s narudžbom vjerovatno bi još čekala i čekala...
stvarno mi nije mi jasno kako im je uplata prošla, a narudžba ne  :? 

to po meni nije profesionalno i bok!
napominjem da sam prvi upit poslala prije 10ak dana.

kako god, da su zlatne, zadnje su.

----------


## silki

poslati će mi jednu sličnu naručenoj i da si izaberem nešto drugo, ako želim.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> neće mi poslati pelene koja sam izabrala i platila prije skoro dva mjeseca.
> da nisam reagirala i pitala što je s narudžbom vjerovatno bi još čekala i čekala...
> stvarno mi nije mi jasno kako im je uplata prošla, a narudžba ne  :? 
> 
> to po meni nije profesionalno i bok!
> napominjem da sam prvi upit poslala prije 10ak dana.
> 
> kako god, da su zlatne, zadnje su.


Pa oni nisu ni znali za tvoju narudžbu, jer nije uopće registrirana. Uplata je prošla preko PayPala pretpostavljam?

Stvarno im je trebalo dugo da ti odgovore, ali ovakve zbrke sa narudžbama se dešavaju i drugdje, ne samo njima.

Meni se nekoliko puta desilo da nisam dobila pakete sa Muttićima i ama baš svaki put mi je Michelle poslala nove. Što se ne bi moglo reći za neke druge, gdje sam izgubila hrpu love za stvari koje nikad nisam dobila.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Mislim, razumijem ja da ne želiš kupovati od nekoga sa kime nisi zadovoljna, samo ti kažem svoje iskustvo, ne mislim da te itko htio zeznuti.  :Smile:

----------


## silki

je, preko paypala.
ma ljuti me to što već dva mjeseca čekam 15tak platnenih pelena i što ću morati krenuti s kombinacijom jednokratnih i platnetnih zbog ovakvih stvari.
zato sam ljuta, kužiš me?
pita me muž zašto nisam tražila da mi vrate lovu, što su mi i ponudili.
ali kad želim bar dvije muttice u našoj kolekciji...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Kužim te, dugo je to čekanje.  :Taps:  A koje su druge koje toliko čekaš? :shock:

----------


## silki

veliki paket od mother ease.
poslan 17.09.   :Sad:

----------


## meda

> [Meni se nekoliko puta desilo da nisam dobila pakete sa Muttićima i ama baš svaki put mi je Michelle poslala nove. Što se ne bi moglo reći za neke druge, gdje sam izgubila hrpu love za stvari koje nikad nisam dobila.  
> 
> )


a koliko bi tek onda imala pelena :shock: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> veliki paket od mother ease.
> poslan 17.09.


Uffff...  :Sad:  




> a koliko bi tek onda imala pelena :shock:


 :Aparatic:

----------


## Fana

Opet besplatna poštarina za muttke. A ovoga puta i popust na same pelene...
www.muttaqinbaby.com

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Aparatic:   :Laughing:

----------


## aishwarya

ajme, T&T veličina L   :Mljac:  
Al me netko spasio   :Laughing:

----------


## silki

jenna mi je poslala listu s koje mogu izabrati što želim.
malo mi je bilo problem jer većina tih pelena nije na njihovim stranicama. 
kako god izabrala sam i rekla je poslati promptno. ispričava se zbog nastale situacije ali imali su puno takvih slučajeva prošli mjesec i ljudi im se polako javljaju.
znači cure ako ste nešto naručvale početkom rujna i niste još dobile pišite mail na customerservice@muttaqinbaby.com.

----------


## coccinella

Je l' ikome stigla pelena sa stockinga od 12. listopada?

----------


## Iva M.

> Je l' ikome stigla pelena sa stockinga od 12. listopada?


Meni je u utorak stigla ona jedna 3SR naručena 10.10.

----------


## znatizeljna

*silki* krasno   :Evil or Very Mad:  
a tebi su se bar javili, meni se ne jaljaju od četvrtka. danas sam im opet poslala mail. Baš me zanima kad (da li) će mi odgovoriti.

----------


## silki

> *silki* krasno   
> a tebi su se bar javili, meni se ne jaljaju od četvrtka. danas sam im opet poslala mail. Baš me zanima kad (da li) će mi odgovoriti.


ali pazi gdje šalješ, na customerservice@muttaqinbaby.com na Jennu.
žena je stvarno ok i potrudila se oko mene. vjerujem da imaju pun klinac takvih slučajeva. ja sam poslala par mailova prije nego je odgovorila.
budi uporna.

----------


## znatizeljna

poslala sam na CS...vidjet ćemo

----------


## znatizeljna

Javila mi se Michelle, da ne zna zašto mi Jenna nije odgovorila. Uglavnom, moja je narudžba poslana, ali ne zna zašto nije stigla. A ni ja. I da si izaberem pelene ili da mi vrati pare. Ja izabrala pelene...  :Grin:  
Nadam se da će ove doći....

----------


## silki

eto, isti slučaj kao i moj.
javi kad ti stignu   :Grin:

----------


## wildflower

meni su 2 pelenice narucene 3.10. stigle za manje od 2 tjedna.

----------


## kahna

A ja sam opet naručila jednu   :Rolling Eyes:  

A evo jedne koja je stigla prije par dana
http://public.fotki.com/kahna/sve-na.../dsc03233.html

I evo da vidite kak stoji 3SR na 13 kg   :Heart:  
http://public.fotki.com/kahna/sve-na.../dsc03230.html

----------


## silki

> A ja sam opet naručila jednu   
> 
> A evo jedne koja je stigla prije par dana
> http://public.fotki.com/kahna/sve-na.../dsc03233.html
> 
> I evo da vidite kak stoji 3SR na 13 kg   
> http://public.fotki.com/kahna/sve-na.../dsc03230.html


mala guza je k'o bombončić   :Heart:

----------


## katajina

> A ja sam opet naručila jednu   
> 
> A evo jedne koja je stigla prije par dana
> http://public.fotki.com/kahna/sve-na.../dsc03233.html
> 
> I evo da vidite kak stoji 3SR na 13 kg   
> http://public.fotki.com/kahna/sve-na.../dsc03230.html


Padam u nesvjest   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## silki

dobila od HP obavijest o prispjeću pošiljke.
pri uručenju moram platiti 397,00 kn.
nije carina jer moram po to na kennedyjev a ne u branimirovu. zna li tko šta?

----------


## silki

e da, poštar je zaokružio OTKUPNINA i VRIJEDNOSNO PISMO.

s(kršitelj koda)ing sam već platila, ne kužim kaj bi to moglo biti  :?

iznos cijelog ME paketa je oko 180$.

----------


## TeddyBearz

A što je na Kennedyjevom, neka pošta? :?

----------


## silki

pošta da.

----------


## aishwarya

> dobila od HP obavijest o prispjeću pošiljke.
> pri uručenju moram platiti 397,00 kn.
> nije carina jer moram po to na kennedyjev a ne u branimirovu. zna li tko šta?


Joj, mislim da sam jednom platila carinu kad sam paket podizala u pošti u kvartu  :/ 
Nadam se da ipak nije to...

Btw. zna li netko vrijedi li i danas free s(kršitelj koda)ing?

----------


## silki

čudno mi je to. šta me ne bi zvali ako je carina u pitanju??

----------


## aishwarya

> čudno mi je to. šta me ne bi zvali ako je carina u pitanju??


Nisu me zvali, pisalo je koliko moram platiti i to je sve.  :/

----------


## slava

Ja sam tako platila carinu, dobila tu obavijest o prispjeću s naznačenim iznosom koji moram platiti na pošti prilikom preuzimanja paketa. To je bila carina nažalost.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja sam carinu većinom i plaćala u kvartovskoj pošti, u Branimirovu su me zvali samo ako su me slali špediteru.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kahna

*silki* jesi dobila napokon te "nesretne" pelene?
Tak i moj brat plaća carinu, u pošti.

A baš su te oženili bez veze   :Sad:

----------


## roby

> *silki* jesi dobila napokon te "nesretne" pelene?
> Tak i moj brat plaća carinu, u pošti.
> 
> A baš su te oženili bez veze


mene su oženili milijardu puta ( i na 2 ImVi pelenice od nekih 30 tak $ + shiping) 
Tako da ovo od 180 $ može samo sljepoj carinici propustiti oku..... ili nekoj dobroj dušici (a u to čisto sumnjam-da postoji,jel....)

----------


## Iva M.

Jeste vidjele http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Jeste vidjele http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/?


Aha.  :Grin:

----------


## Iva M.

Ja tek danas, nažalost.
Ili bolje da kažem na sreću   :Grin:  ?
3SR mi se sviđaju...

----------


## kahna

Evo jedne Muttice koju imam od ljeta (naša prva) a nikako da ju poslikam.
Gljivice

----------


## aishwarya

Skužila sam da je Michelle povećala krojeve, prijašnja L je iste veličine kao M koju sam dobila neki dan. L koju sam dobila danas je ooogromna.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Skužila sam da je Michelle povećala krojeve, prijašnja L je iste veličine kao M koju sam dobila neki dan. L koju sam dobila danas je ooogromna.


 :shock:

----------


## cuckalica

> Skužila sam da je Michelle povećala krojeve, prijašnja L je iste veličine kao M koju sam dobila neki dan. L koju sam dobila danas je ooogromna.


jupi   :Grin:  

nego, jel znate mozda koliko dugo posiljka stoji u posti? ja zaboravila podignit muttice sa pilicima   :Embarassed:

----------


## kahna

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Skužila sam da je Michelle povećala krojeve, prijašnja L je iste veličine kao M koju sam dobila neki dan. L koju sam dobila danas je ooogromna.
> 
> 
> jupi   
> 
> nego, jel znate mozda koliko dugo posiljka stoji u posti? ja zaboravila podignit muttice sa pilicima


 :D  jupi i od nas. I ja sam, čini mi se, dobila jednu veću.
Ali, zar nije Michelle slala mail da ima nove materijale koji su lagano rastezljivi i da pelene djeluju veče?
Ili je još dodatno povečala krojeve?
Ako je, nama super jer imamo guzu od 13 kg   :Grin:  
Daklem, tko ima preveliku Mutticu - tu smo za razmjenu.


*cuckalica* ne znam koliko čuvaju, al mislim da nakon 5 dana plačaš ležarinu po danu.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mislim da ih nakon 5 dana šalju natrag. :/

----------


## aishwarya

> Ali, zar nije Michelle slala mail da ima nove materijale koji su lagano rastezljivi i da pelene djeluju veče?
> Ili je još dodatno povečala krojeve?
> Ako je, nama super jer imamo guzu od 13 kg   
> Daklem, tko ima preveliku Mutticu - tu smo za razmjenu.


Ne znam, meni je na prvi pogled izgledala dosta veća. Znam da mi je još prije bilo čudno kako su M i L iste veličine. Neće nam biti prevelika, međutim   :Grin:

----------


## znatizeljna

*cuckalica* mislim da ti (kakvog li iznenađenja   :Rolling Eyes:   ) sve ovisi o pošti i djelatnicima. Neki ponovo pošalju paket primatelju, a neki odmah vrate pošiljatelju.

Ja konačno dobila svoje mutteve…

----------


## TeddyBearz

*Puuuuuno Muttića!*

 :Trep trep:

----------


## znatizeljna

:Embarassed:  
kad je jače od mene...
osim toga, pokušavam to mužu predstaviti kao izvrsnu investiciju.   :Grin:

----------


## silki

> *silki* jesi dobila napokon te "nesretne" pelene?
> Tak i moj brat plaća carinu, u pošti.
> 
> A baš su te oženili bez veze


jesu, jesu, stigle su. taman na vrijeme..
kad i mi iz rodilišta   :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> *Puuuuuno Muttića!*


opet su T&T otišle  :Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Puuuuuno Muttića!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opet su T&T otišle


Da, i ja sam zakasnila.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aishwarya

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> ...


A je si uzela bar jednu s pesekima?  :Grin:

----------


## roby

A oja je razlika između T&T i običnih, osim u kopčanju?

----------


## aishwarya

> A oja je razlika između T&T i običnih, osim u kopčanju?


pa sasvim je drugi kroj, inače ja nemam T&T mutt za usporediti.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> A je si uzela bar jednu s pesekima?


Nisam, zašto?  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A jesi uzela bar jednu s pesekima? 
> 
> 
> Nisam, zašto?


Ma bezveze, vidjela sam da ih ima slatkih a ti, znamo, voliš pse. Ja sam zapravo htjela... a ne bih trebala ništa kupovati

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ima jedan print sa psima koji mi se sviđa, ali ga je iskombinirala sa nekim tamnim velurom iznutra, bljak.  :Rolling Eyes:  

A navodno su ove T&T još od prošlog stockinga. :?

----------


## aishwarya

> Ima jedan print sa psima koji mi se sviđa, ali ga je iskombinirala sa nekim tamnim velurom iznutra, bljak.  
> 
> A navodno su ove T&T još od prošlog stockinga. :?


Ni ja ne volim taman velur, čokoladni mi OK izgleda, ali se bijele muce na njega nalijepe pa baš i nije neka sreća. A to da su T&T od prošlog stockinga ne bih rekla, možda neke. Mjerkam ih već neko vrijeme   :Grin:  
Mislila sam uzeti custom tri komada na etsyju, ali mi je previše love, a još ne možeš birati printeve

----------


## TeddyBearz

E da, to sa nemogućnošću biranja printeva bome ni kod mene ne bi prošlo.  :Nope:

----------


## coccinella

Ima li još netko da mu nije stigla pelena sa stockinga 25. listopada?   :Sad:

----------


## aishwarya

Jel netko pitao za T&T?
http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/
 :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> Jel netko pitao za T&T?
> http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/


Jel ima tko te TT. Kakav je materijal? Koliko su velike L?
I kak zgledaju u živo?

----------


## kahna

Mislim! ili ja moram naručiti pa sama vidjeti   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel netko pitao za T&T?
> http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/
> 
> 
> 
> Jel ima tko te TT. Kakav je materijal? Koliko su velike L?
> I kak zgledaju u živo?


pojma nemam, al ću saznati   :Grin:  Pobijedila sam u dvije aukcije, iz zafrkancije sam unijela neku cifru i zaglavila s dvije pelene   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  aishwarya prvotno napisa
> ...


Je, je tak sam i ja dobila na izvlačenju   :Rolling Eyes:  
Neš sreće 30 $, sreća pa je rođendan pa sam uvalila baki i dedi   :Grin:

----------


## silki

> kad je jače od mene...
> osim toga, pokušavam to mužu predstaviti kao izvrsnu investiciju.


*znatiželjna,* jesu to oni sporni muttevi od 9 mjeseca?
moji još nisu stigli   :Sad:

----------


## kahna

Žemske:
Huge winter sale! starting Nov. 25th...

----------


## kahna

Michelle ima Black Friday SALE! 
http://www.muttaqinbaby.com/catalog/...10272006/shop/
Spustila je cijene ali na kratko.






.....a ja grizem nokte  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja nisam odoljela, slaba sam na Muttiće.  :Grin:

----------


## mis-pis

OT
Teddy,  :D  :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

> OT
> Teddy,  :D  :D


Thanks.  :Love:

----------


## mis-pis

Mogu samo zamisliti kakve tek kupovine predstoje...  :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Moram priznati da sam sa pelenicama više-manje namirena (samo NB imam 70-ak :shock:  :Laughing: ). Ali eto, moram ipak tu i tamo ubosti pokoju.  :Grin:

----------


## kahna

A ja se i dalje grizem....
Tak me svrbi kartica, za ne povjerovat   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## katajina

Teddy, 70 NB pelenica  :shock: 
Jedva čekam tvoja iskustva iz prve ruke   :Kiss:  
Kahna, razumijem te u potpunosti!   :Love:

----------


## kahna

Uh, jedva sam izdržala   :Rolling Eyes:   sva sreća pa je malo zatvorila   :Grin:  

Nego, stigla mi je TT i nisam baš nešto oduševljena.
Ali još nismo isprobali tak da ne znam kak stoji, kad probamo javim.
Ne sviđa mi se uložak, (vidi se na sljedećoj slici) nekako mi djeluje preuski naprijed, a široki iza gdje baš i nema neke koristi od njega.
A opet, mogla bi pasati za hodače jer je uža među nogama zbog toga.

----------


## aishwarya

opet je otvorila   :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Uh, jedva sam izdržala    sva sreća pa je malo zatvorila   
> 
> Nego, stigla mi je TT i nisam baš nešto oduševljena.
> Ali još nismo isprobali tak da ne znam kak stoji, kad probamo javim.
> Ne sviđa mi se uložak, (vidi se na sljedećoj slici) nekako mi djeluje preuski naprijed, a široki iza gdje baš i nema neke koristi od njega.
> A opet, mogla bi pasati za hodače jer je uža među nogama zbog toga.


E i skužila sam da joj slabo ide šivanje ravno, ili mi se učinilo?   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> opet je otvorila


Zašto?
Zašto si morala reči :smajlikojigrizenokte:

----------


## aishwarya

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> opet je otvorila  
> 
> 
> Zašto?
> Zašto si morala reči :smajlikojigrizenokte:


  :Laughing:  
a, eto, zla sam...

----------


## kahna

Evo da ja malo budem zla   :Grin:  
http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/

podlegla sam  :/

----------


## znatizeljna

> znatizeljna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  
> kad je jače od mene...
> osim toga, pokušavam to mužu predstaviti kao izvrsnu investiciju.  
> 
> 
> *znatiželjna,* jesu to oni sporni muttevi od 9 mjeseca?
> moji još nisu stigli


ej, sorry uopće nisam skužila

ti nikad nisu stigli, ali mi je Michelle odgovorila na mail (valjda jer dosta kupujem  :Embarassed:  ) i rekla da će mi vratiti pare, poslati nove pelene što god hoću. Rekla sam joj da mi pošalje nove pelene. I primjetila sam da sada imaju onaj track pošiljki preko usps-a.

Baš mi je žao za pelene

----------


## silki

ma nisu ni meni te došle, isto mi je ponudila zamjenu kad i tebi,  prije mjesec i pol. 
e ta zamjena mi nije došla   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Elinor

Meni nije došla jedna naručena krajem 7. mjeseca i ponuđena zamjena također nije stigla.  :Sad:

----------


## aishwarya

> Meni nije došla jedna naručena krajem 7. mjeseca i ponuđena zamjena također nije stigla.


A koliko dugo čekaš zamjenu?

----------


## Elinor

Prvo sam čekala negdje do 9. mjeseca, onda sam im pisala. Jenna se javila sa porukom da mora pitati Michelle i da će se javiti. Onda je zaboravila na mene pa sam joj ja opet pisala negdje u 10. mjesecu. Taj put mi je ponudila par komada da si odaberem zamjenu i kaže, poslala je. Sad čekam jedno mjesec i pol. Žao mi je jer je pelena za moju prijateljicu koja je u međuvremenu rodila, a još nema dosta pelenica i svaka joj je zlata vrijedna. A još k tome Mutt!  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Prvo sam čekala negdje do 9. mjeseca, onda sam im pisala. Jenna se javila sa porukom da mora pitati Michelle i da će se javiti. Onda je zaboravila na mene pa sam joj ja opet pisala negdje u 10. mjesecu. Taj put mi je ponudila par komada da si odaberem zamjenu i kaže, poslala je. Sad čekam jedno mjesec i pol. Žao mi je jer je pelena za moju prijateljicu koja je u međuvremenu rodila, a još nema dosta pelenica i svaka joj je zlata vrijedna. A još k tome Mutt!


uf, baš bed. Ja sam mislila da će biti problema zbog gužve pred blagdane, ali sam ih dobila u rekordnom roku. Ti nisi očito bila te sreće, ali valjda će doći....

----------


## Elinor

I ja se nadam da će ipak doći, al bed mi je dalje navaljivati i gnjaviti Michelle. Pomirila sam se s tim rizikom da se nekad može nešto i izgubiti.  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Stigla još jedna  :D 
http://public.fotki.com/kahna/sve-na.../dsc03830.html
http://public.fotki.com/kahna/sve-na.../dsc03832.html
Bila je to ljubav na prvi pogled   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mis-pis

Bas je, u najmanju ruku, dobra.  :Grin:

----------


## silki

> I ja se nadam da će ipak doći, al bed mi je dalje navaljivati i gnjaviti Michelle. Pomirila sam se s tim rizikom da se nekad može nešto i izgubiti.


meni nije. opet sam bila dosadna i opet im se omaklo pa su me zaboravili.
opet sam dobila listu da odaberem dvije zamjenske pa bumo vidjeli.
čekam te mutteve k'o ozebli sunce, puna 4 mjeseca   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## silki

ima li netko iskustva s kuponima za muttaqin?
naime, michelia mi je ponudila kupon zbog cijele komplikacije s pelenama ali ne kužim što točno znači taj kupon?
mogu birati određene pelene ili imam neki popust?
ništa nije specificirano, imam samo šifru koju trebam upisati kad mapravim checkout  :?

----------


## kahna

Da i ja sam ga dobila al ne znam za kaj, valjda popust.
Ali nema se para više   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aishwarya

Sorry, I just realized it didn't tell you what the coupon was for :p
It is for buy 1 get one free and its only for list memebers right now and
while supplies last! Coupon code :Rumparooz

mislim da je to to

----------


## kahna

Je, tak sam i ja dobila :/

----------


## silki

kak vam se čine te rumparooz pelene?
ne mogu povećati sliku da ih vidim.

----------


## cuckalica

idem ja bit partibrejker   :Grin:  
prosli mjesec mi je puknuo lastik koji ide oko noge na jednoj od muttica. jedina pelena koja je puknula. a nisam je previse koristila niti susila u susilici jer je prelijepa pa mi je bilo zao al eto dogodilo se. al nije mi previse zao jer L ionako pelene skoro pa i ne koristi vise  :Raspa:

----------


## kahna

> idem ja bit partibrejker   
> prosli mjesec mi je puknuo lastik koji ide oko noge na jednoj od muttica. jedina pelena koja je puknula. a nisam je previse koristila niti susila u susilici jer je prelijepa pa mi je bilo zao al eto dogodilo se. al nije mi previse zao jer L ionako pelene skoro pa i ne koristi vise


Pa koliko ju imaš?
Reklamiraj. Ja bi za te novce.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> idem ja bit partibrejker   
> prosli mjesec mi je puknuo lastik koji ide oko noge na jednoj od muttica. jedina pelena koja je puknula. a nisam je previse koristila niti susila u susilici jer je prelijepa pa mi je bilo zao al eto dogodilo se. al nije mi previse zao jer L ionako pelene skoro pa i ne koristi vise


Čula sam da se to događa sa jednom serijom pelenica koje su imale neku lošu gumu. :/ Nemam pojma koliko mojih je imaju. :/

----------


## kahna

> cuckalica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> idem ja bit partibrejker   
> prosli mjesec mi je puknuo lastik koji ide oko noge na jednoj od muttica. jedina pelena koja je puknula. a nisam je previse koristila niti susila u susilici jer je prelijepa pa mi je bilo zao al eto dogodilo se. al nije mi previse zao jer L ionako pelene skoro pa i ne koristi vise 
> 
> 
> Čula sam da se to događa sa jednom serijom pelenica koje su imale neku lošu gumu. :/ Nemam pojma koliko mojih je imaju. :/


Znači ja sam mirna?
Nije mi niti jedna pukla a stalno su u upotrebi.
Nadam se da niti neće  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Znači ja sam mirna?
> Nije mi niti jedna pukla a stalno su u upotrebi.
> Nadam se da niti neće  :/


Nadam se da si mirna, čini se da ove greškaste dosta brzo puknu. :/

----------


## emira

Ne znam može li mi netko pomoći ovako on-line, ali ja tutlek pokupovala hrpu mutteva 3 SR i nikako ih ne znam zakopčati na najmanju veličinu... dijete mi je već došlo i do srednje veličine a ja se pogubila u moru tih drukera...

 :?

----------


## kahna

A kaj ti točno nije jasno?
Ne znam, da ti poslikam zakopčano na sve veličine?
Al trenutno mi je fotić prazan, a ja ljena puniti.  :Embarassed: 
Može do sutra ujutro?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ne znam može li mi netko pomoći ovako on-line, ali ja tutlek pokupovala hrpu mutteva 3 SR i nikako ih ne znam zakopčati na najmanju veličinu... dijete mi je već došlo i do srednje veličine a ja se pogubila u moru tih drukera...


http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...light=mutt+3sr

 :Smile:

----------


## emira

*Teddy, khana*  :Kiss:  
pokušat ću ponovo, meni uvijek neki druker viška ili neki "žulja"   :Embarassed:

----------


## anatom

emira , iste smo.


samo sam ja izvela neku svoji varijantu (naravno glupu do bola ).To nije na nista licilo i jos sam si mislila -kvragu i te mutice, ne kuzim kaj je na njima vou!


...ali me bilo sram pitati......

 :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## emira

evo skopčali smo, doduše dok smo skužili kako ide već smo sa najmanjeg prešli na srednje kopčanje   :Smile:

----------


## Danči29

počela je prodaja  :D  :D

----------


## Danči29

cure,

jedno pitanjce. Naručila sam 2 mutts prije 2 dana. Odmah sam uočila da order nije prošao a plaćanje (PayPal) je. Poslala sam im mailić (Jenni i Michelle) sa opisom problema ali mi se još ne javljaju. 
Znam da se nikad ne jave baš odmah, pa me zanimalo koliko ste otprilike vi čekale na odgovor. 
Ne sumnjam da će se sve riješiti, nego sam nestrpljiva čekati da ih pošalju  :Grin:  Imamo ih već 13 (što NB što OS) koje u ladici čekaju našu njofricu (i sigurno broj nije konačan  :Embarassed: ), al jednostavno ih obožavamo (tu ubrajam i MM  :Laughing: )!

----------


## TeddyBearz

Koliko znam, Jenna već par mjeseci ne radi za Michelle. Samo moraš biti uporna, šalji mailove dok ne dobiješ odgovor. Michelle baš ni inače nije poznata po ekspeditivnosti  :Grin: , a navodno je neki dan imala i neku obiteljsku krizu, tako da... Samo budi uporna.  :Smile:

----------


## Danči29

*TeddyBearz*

puno hvala! Naoružat ću se upornošću, nema druge...

----------


## enela

Kak je moja Slatkica već više od godinu dana bez pelene, ja sam skroz zahrđala u naručivanju   :Grin:  Ajde mi molim vas recite, kak ide u zadnje vrijeme s Muttevima? Šalje li ih M na vrijeme i da li još pada sistem kad napuni dućan?

----------


## Danči29

> Kak je moja Slatkica već više od godinu dana bez pelene, ja sam skroz zahrđala u naručivanju   Ajde mi molim vas recite, kak ide u zadnje vrijeme s Muttevima? Šalje li ih M na vrijeme i da li još pada sistem kad napuni dućan?


U zadnjih par mjeseci naručila sam 11 Mutts-a (u 4 navrata) i sistem nikada nije pao. Imala sam problem sa transakcijom koja je prošla na PayPalu ali kod M nije. Međutim, reagirala je na moj mail u roku nekoliko dana i poslala pelene. Čekala sam u prosjeku 15-20 dana da stignu i nisam imala nikakvih problema sa carinom ili sl. Sve su pošiljke poslane u roku tjedan dana, a kod zadnjih transakcija sam dobila i tracking number u mailu koji pošalje PayPal pomoću kojeg se točno može vidjeti kada je pošiljka predana.

Uglavnom, od kad se M javila oko problema s transakcijom (12.04.), site je "closed for maintenance". 
I ja čekam novi stocking   :Grin:  pa svako toliko bacim oko da li je napunjen dučan i vidim da sam jedna od mnogih koji čekaju pa ćemo vidjti kako će ispasti ova kupovina   :/

----------


## enela

Hvala ti  :Kiss:  



> Uglavnom, od kad se M javila oko problema s transakcijom (12.04.), site je "closed for maintenance". 
> I ja čekam novi stocking   pa svako toliko bacim oko da li je napunjen dučan i vidim da sam jedna od mnogih koji čekaju pa ćemo vidjti kako će ispasti ova kupovina   :/


Pa gle!

----------


## Danči29

Ja sam pogledala kad sam pisala post i nije bilo ničega.
Sad sam ih sve pregledala, i nisam baš oduševljena. Ono što mi se sviđa sam već kupila, a htjela bi jednu na crte koju ganjam već neko vrijeme ali nikako je uhvatit a sada je nema u dučanu tako da ja čekam slijedeći krug, nažalost  :Sad:

----------


## Danči29

Cure,

ako namjeravate kupiti Mutts, danas do kraja dana vam je akcija "Mother's Day Special": free s(kršitelj koda)ing! Samo ukucate coupon code s prve stranice dučana prilikom checkout-a!  :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Pošto se gubim u moru postova, molila bi malu pomoć.
- šta znači 3SR
- je su li sve njihove pelene sa ušivenim uloškom ili sa odvojenim uloškom 8nikako da skužim)
- kako mogu znati kakve su unutra ( je li bijeli ili bojani velur ili šta već)
- plaća li se samo preko PayPala 
- kolika je cijena dostave ( recimo za 3-4 pelene)


ma imam ja još pitanja ali ću se sada pristojno zadržati na ovoj maloj gomili 
 :Grin:

----------


## Suncem.m.

... i zanemarite prvo pitanje - skužila sam   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Pelene imaju odvojeni uložak koji se kopča na drukere, a može biti oblikovani (contour) ili presavijeni (trifold).
Kad klikneš pelenu koja te zanima, imaš ispod slike naznačeno koje je materijale koristila, npr:



> Outer: Rib Knit
> Hidden: Interlock Knit
> Inner: Black Velour
> QD Contour Soaker: Velour/Hemp Fleece


Za nas strance PayPal je jedina i najbolja opcija.
Poštarina za 2 pelene mi je bila 9$.
Samo pitaj ako imaš još!

----------


## Suncem.m.

Hvala puno Elinor   :Love:  
A kakve su ove pelene: Baby shape diapers i Turned and toptstitched diapers. Kužim samo da su obe vrste po veličinama. 
Ove druge su od organskog pamuka, je li u tome caka zašto su tako skupe. I zašto nema slike kad kliknem na njih ( In stock)?

----------


## aishwarya

> Hvala puno Elinor   
> A kakve su ove pelene: Baby shape diapers i Turned and toptstitched diapers. Kužim samo da su obe vrste po veličinama. 
> Ove druge su od organskog pamuka, je li u tome caka zašto su tako skupe. I zašto nema slike kad kliknem na njih ( In stock)?


BS su baš male pelene, rastezljive su jako, i meni se čine super za fazu kad se dijete odvikava od pelena. Super su i za malu bebu, ali mi nisu baš za dijete koje puno piški. A T&T su super, ja ih imam 4 ili 5, i uvijek su bile skuplje (ostale je muttiće snizila prije nekog vremena i zadržala je cijene pa je razlika sad još veća). Njadraže su mi ipak 3SR i FS, pogotovo kad je unutra bambus velur

----------


## Suncem.m.

aishwarya  :Love:  
Nekako je i meni babmbus velur za sada naj draži u svim pelenicama koje imam.
Samo neka se sprijateljim sa Paypalom pa će sigurno past jedna narudžbica, ma makar 1-2 pelene čisto da ih probam.

----------


## aishwarya

> aishwarya  
> Nekako je i meni babmbus velur za sada naj draži u svim pelenicama koje imam.
> Samo neka se sprijateljim sa Paypalom pa će sigurno past jedna narudžbica, ma makar 1-2 pelene čisto da ih probam.


I meni je BV najdraži  :Mljac:

----------


## aishwarya

> Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> aishwarya  
> Nekako je i meni babmbus velur za sada naj draži u svim pelenicama koje imam.
> Samo neka se sprijateljim sa Paypalom pa će sigurno past jedna narudžbica, ma makar 1-2 pelene čisto da ih probam.
> 
> 
> I meni je BV najdraži


Uh, ponavljam se  :Embarassed:

----------


## Elinor

*Aishwarya*, kaj imamo termine na dan razlike?  8) 
Čestitam! :D

----------


## aishwarya

> *Aishwarya*, kaj imamo termine na dan razlike?  8) 
> Čestitam! :D


Vidiš, vidiš! Čestitke i tebi   :Love:

----------


## aishwarya

ako koga zanima, muttaqin ima besplatnu poštarinu i još ima nešto pelena koje su snižene 15 posto   :Smile:  
3SR su npr. 18,70 USD, baš sam uzela još jednu s BV unutra   :Mljac:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ako koga zanima, muttaqin ima besplatnu poštarinu i još ima nešto pelena koje su snižene 15 posto   
> 3SR su npr. 18,70 USD, baš sam uzela još jednu s BV unutra


Koju, onu s jabukama?  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako koga zanima, muttaqin ima besplatnu poštarinu i još ima nešto pelena koje su snižene 15 posto   
> 3SR su npr. 18,70 USD, baš sam uzela još jednu s BV unutra  
> 
> 
> Koju, onu s jabukama?


Da   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

Ja bi bebu da mogu opet kupovati pelenice   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

Znate li da Michelle ide na porodiljni? Treba ugrabiti nešto dok još ima.
Btw, ja sam baš ubola jednu NB   :Grin:   al to mi je prva. Do koliko kg se može nositi?

----------


## coccinella

Elinor, čestitam na potpisu.   :Heart:  

Gle, ja sam ovdje radila neku usporedbu Mutt-eva. 
Sada P. ima blizu 9 kg i nosimo M veličinu na predzadnje drukere i 3SR skroz razmotanu.   :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja sam pročitala do nekih 6-7 kg, onda već postanu preniske.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ovo gore odgovaram za NB, naravno.

----------


## Elinor

Hvala, *Coccinella*!  :Love:   Kako su slatke te nožice sa 5 i kusur kila!  :Zaljubljen: 
Ako se NB mogu nositi do 6-7 kila, to je super! A i logično, budući da nema S veličine. 
Opet me fata pelenaška groznica!  :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

> Hvala, *Coccinella*!   Kako su slatke te nožice sa 5 i kusur kila! 
> Ako se NB mogu nositi do 6-7 kila, to je super! A i logično, budući da nema S veličine. 
> Opet me fata pelenaška groznica!


Da, slatke nožice. Kad se sjetim onih končića kad se rodila sa 2,5 kg.   :Laughing:  

A za pelenašku groznicu... ajme, rado bih se vratila ponovno u te pripreme.   :Aparatic:   :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

> Da, slatke nožice. Kad se sjetim onih končića kad se rodila sa 2,5 kg.   
> 
> A za pelenašku groznicu... ajme, rado bih se vratila ponovno u te pripreme.


  :Aparatic:  Onda u akciju!

----------


## coccinella

Eh, da sam mlađa....   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

a kao stara si   :Razz:

----------


## coccinella

Pa nisam baš više cvjetić.   :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

pitanje:
(osjećam se ko totalni početnik, hi, hi)

kad se sad kod michelle uzima "buy 2 get 1" onda uzmeš dvije pa dobiješ treću ili odmah uzmeš tri?

tnx!   :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Odmah uzmeš 3.

----------


## vimmerby

hvala ti, uspjelo je!   :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Super! :D

----------


## Elinor

Nije neka informacija jer su skuplje, ali Muttica ima i ovdje: http://jabulanappies.co.uk/index.php...facturers_id=9

----------


## kahna

Elinor, jel te svrbe prstići pomalo?   :Razz:  
Vidim da se pripremaš   :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

> Elinor, jel te svrbe prstići pomalo?   
> Vidim da se pripremaš


  :Laughing:  
Svrbe, itekako, al ovaj put sam tražila neke vunene covere pa naletila na Muttice. Ne možeš ih izbjeći, aaaaaahhhhh!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Iva M.

Cure, kako ste vi zadovoljne sa kvalitetom mutica?
Mi naše koristimo nekih 8 mjeseci i većina ih se rastegnula, a neke čak i počele raspadati (stvaraju se rupe oko drukera ili kod gume koja ide oko nožica). I sve ih manje koristimo   :Sad:  
Perem ih na 60, sušim u sušilici i dosušim na zraku i čini mi se da im kvaliteta nije na nivou "razvikanosti". Sve pelene isto tretiram, ali većina ih se puno bolje drži od njih. 
Npr. Bumgenius je skoro kao nova, malo je čičak potamnio, od jedne tete šivalice (kopija mutica, ali je dodan i treći druker) su nam zakon, najbolje od svih, Rodina nježna pusa super, 
ME da ne spominjem (Sandy's bamboo u savršenom stanju).
Jedino se ove i Natura raspadaju :/
Baš me zanima kakve su vaše?

----------


## aishwarya

Naše su sve u jako dobrom stanju   :Smile:  
Raspada li se vanjski materijal ili onaj unutra? Nisam primijetila da koristi materijale lošije kvalitete, znam da je imala jednu seriju s lošom gumom, ali ta nas je valjda zaobišla. 
Drukeri drže, to mi je najvažnije.

----------


## Iva M.

Vanjski. Skroz su se izlizale i stanjile.
I ulošci isto. Jedan je bio i pun rupica... pa mi je šivalica sašila nekoliko novih da ih zamjenim. 
Drukeri su super osim na jednoj na kojoj se na pola odlomio.

----------


## aishwarya

Da, to je takav materijal, knit print - kao za majice, dosta se haba. A i nisu svi ista kvaliteta, recimo onaj super popularan na žirafice je užasno tanak.
Platno i bambus velur su puno izdržljiviji, ali nisu tako šareni i rastezljivi.

----------


## coccinella

:shock: 
Moje se stvarno sve drže u super stanju. Nadam se da će tako i ostati.  :/

----------


## Elinor

Sve su u super stanju. One najstarije se jesu kompletno istanjile pa sam im na kraju stavljala dodatni uložak, ali nigdje ne visi končić a gumice i drukeri drže (a stare su 2 godine). Sušila sam ih na zraku a po zimi na radijatoru, nekad sam ih čak i iskuhavala. Ja zadovoljna.  :Smile:

----------


## vimmerby

ja tugujem!
znam da je bilo slučajeva da su paketići kasnili.
ali nikad mi se to još nije dogodilo.
mislim da se mogu pozdraviti s njima.
poslane su 14. 9.   :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ima još vremena, meni nekad čak i Priority Mail paketi putuju po mjesec dana.  :Smile:

----------


## aishwarya

Meni je jednom paket putovao dva mjeseca. Mislim da je i ovaj što je danas stigao poslan početkom rujna

----------


## vimmerby

uf, ajde onda još ne gubim nadu
javim kak je prošlo...

----------


## kajsa

Zanima me za koliko *kg* su Muttaqin Front Snap Medium i Large?

Imam jednu FS Medium i mislim da bi mogla biti od 6kg.

----------


## aishwarya

FS medium 5,5-11,5 kg
FS large 8-16 kg
pogledaj tu:
http://www.muttaqinbaby.com/diapers.html

----------


## kajsa

Hvala na odgovoru.  :Kiss:

----------


## mali mrav

Do kad ste nosili mutt OS. Meni se čine malecke da beba nakon godine dana više ne stane u nju?!

----------


## aishwarya

ovisi ograđi djeteta, E. ima 2,5 godine i još uvijek ih nosi, a nije sitno dijete.
međutim, negdje oko godinu dana, dok još nije prohodala, nisu joj pasale jer su je previše stezale oko bucmastih nožica.

----------


## Kupusic

Ja sam nabavila newborn Muttice i šokirala se, kad sam s bebom od 3500 g došla doma iz rodilišta, i vidjela da su joj pelenice male  :Shock: 
Pa za koliku je to djecu!?!  :Mad:

----------


## mali mrav

> ovisi ograđi djeteta, E. ima 2,5 godine i još uvijek ih nosi, a nije sitno dijete.
> međutim, negdje oko godinu dana, dok još nije prohodala, nisu joj pasale jer su je previše stezale oko bucmastih nožica.


ma da?! i još stane u njih. ne kužim? definitivno su najmanje od svih pelena koje imam! izgledaju mi kao S/M veličina,a ne OS! Al ak ti kažeš da tvoje dijete stane u njih s 2 i pol onda ću i ja probati ponovno kad se malo izduži. :Wink: 
zasad su mu super,al koliko papa, ne vjerujem da će ih još dugo moći nositi. 
A zar joj nisu preplitke?

----------

